# Current Conundrum



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello, All =)

The snags just keep coming. The current conundrum is just getting anyone at ANY U.S. area Italian embassy to return a call or email. NO SUCH LUCK. 
My agent tells me that before I even visit the properties I'm interested in or make any purchase offers, I have to complete paperwork clearance through one of the local embassies. 
Have any of you had to jump through this particular hoop when making the decision to own in Italy? 
Any tips or re-direction that might get me moving forward is most appreciated.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The agent said that? You sure they want your business? 

There have been people that bought properties only to have visas denied. There are non resident tourist that use homes for a few weeks/months a year without a visa.

Either you misunderstood or he misunderstood.


----------



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi Nick,
I read an interesting post in this forum about similar situation. That buyer got good assistance from the commune anagrams, so I'm going to give that a try. I also messaged the realtor again to be sure I haven't completely misunderstood. 

And I should correct that I've been trying to see someone at the Italian Consulate (not embassy) , just in case the two are quite different.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can be nearly impossible to get anyone from any consulate to respond via phone or e-mail to a personal query. Some consulates will only reply with a terse "look at our website." So the first thing you want to do is to make a pretty thorough search of the consulate website - just to make sure the answer isn't on some obscure page there. 

Then you need to see what (if anything) they have posted on their "contact us" page or tab. Sometimes there are only very limited hours that they take phone calls, or you have to use their online system to send an e-mail (properly categorized by subject). It's a PITA, for sure, but most consulates and embassies seem to be understaffed these days (especially over the summer holidays) so hang in there and see if there is perhaps a protocol for getting your question answered.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What are you hoping the town to do? 

The consulate handles your visa but you don't need a visa to buy a property.

If you have a visa and need residency for the prima casa tax rate you have a while to get that after you purchase.


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

My best advice would be to go to an agent here in Italy who has experience dealing with expats. There are tons who know the ins and out for Brits, as they seem to be the biggest group, but the process is not that much different for Americans, if at all.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

I rented rather than bought but I had a codicil put in my rental agreement that if I couldn't get a visa the deal was off. 
:flypig:


----------

